# 790 Rear Hydraulics



## cliff kautz

I need some help with rear hydraulics on a 790. I do not have a FEL or the SCV Valve mounted on the hydraulics. Is there away to mount a BM18005 Rear Hydraulic Kit straight off the Rockshaft cover with a open hydraulic circuit. With out going through a SCV valve with Pressure Beyond.


----------



## Live Oak

Cliff, welcome to Tractor Forum! Glad you found us and jumped right in. :friends: :cheers: 

Deere lists the BM18005 Rear Aux. Hydraulic Kit as being obsolete. This means the part is limited to parts left on the shelf. If you already have this kit I am not sure of any differences between it and the current kit BM18046. 

Hydraulic Coupler Kit Rear 

Is the kit I listed what you are looking for? It appears to provide you a hydraulic quick disconnect that you can tap into and I assume you have an implement or piece of equipment that has the SCV's incorporated into it? 

If this kit is not what you are looking for, let me know and I will do what I can to help you out.


----------



## Chris

Welcome Cliff!!! :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## cliff kautz

Thanks for the reply Chief

I've looked at the BM18046 Kit on jdparts and thought that just plugs in to the FEL mid couplers which my tractor does not have installed. Can I tap that kit in to some hydraulic ports on the rockshaft lift arm valve. If so do you know which ports. I'm looking at running attachments with there own SCV


----------



## Live Oak

Cliff, as best I can tell; you are on the right track with the BM18005 Rear Aux. Hydraulic Kit. 

BM18005 Rear Aux. Hydraulic Kit  

By the diagram view, it appears to plumb into some ports in the vicinity of the rock shaft valve cover front side by the rock shaft drop control valve. 

Do you have already have the BM18005 Rear Aux. Hydraulic Kit? 

I suspect you already realize this but it appears that you must have a selective control valve part number AM117842 at $765 to be able to plumb the BM18005 Rear Aux. Hydraulic Kit into the system as it definitely appears that you it plumbs into the SCV. In a nutshell................. this sucks! I called my buddy Ricky at my Deere dealer, he is the parts manager and he put in touch with their CUT lead mechanic (Fuzz) (don't ask me how he got that name  ) . Best case is that as long as you have an SCV on the implement you will be using you can use the BM18005 Rear Aux. Hydraulic Kit................... BUT................you will have to locate that parts for or fabricate some type of hydraulics fittings assembly to go in place of the SCV. You may be able to run your 790 by a hydraulics shop and have them take a look. They may be able to fabricate what you want much cheaper than buying the Deere parts kits and fabricating something to use the kits. 

Sorry I could not be of more help Cliff. If you would like to talk to the guys at my Deere dealer, the toll free number is1-800-726-7172. Ricky is top knotch when it comes to parts and offers a discount to TF members and referals. Tell him Randy referred you. Many times they can find a part and have it UPS'd to you direct. Your dealer should be able to do this as well. 

Anyhow, good luck with your 790 hydraulics power beyond modification. Be sure to let us know what you come up with to get this worked out and post some pictures. And don't be a stranger.


----------



## glenn27

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Cliff, as best I can tell; you are on the right track with the BM18005 Rear Aux. Hydraulic Kit.
> 
> BM18005 Rear Aux. Hydraulic Kit
> 
> By the diagram view, it appears to plumb into some ports in the vicinity of the rock shaft valve cover front side by the rock shaft drop control valve.
> 
> Do you have already have the BM18005 Rear Aux. Hydraulic Kit?
> 
> I suspect you already realize this but it appears that you must have a selective control valve part number AM117842 at $765 to be able to plumb the BM18005 Rear Aux. Hydraulic Kit into the system as it definitely appears that you it plumbs into the SCV. In a nutshell................. this sucks! I called my buddy Ricky at my Deere dealer, he is the parts manager and he put in touch with their CUT lead mechanic (Fuzz) (don't ask me how he got that name  ) . Best case is that as long as you have an SCV on the implement you will be using you can use the BM18005 Rear Aux. Hydraulic Kit................... BUT................you will have to locate that parts for or fabricate some type of hydraulics fittings assembly to go in place of the SCV. You may be able to run your 790 by a hydraulics shop and have them take a look. They may be able to fabricate what you want much cheaper than buying the Deere parts kits and fabricating something to use the kits.
> 
> Sorry I could not be of more help Cliff. If you would like to talk to the guys at my Deere dealer, the toll free number is1-800-726-7172. Ricky is top knotch when it comes to parts and offers a discount to TF members and referals. Tell him Randy referred you. Many times they can find a part and have it UPS'd to you direct. Your dealer should be able to do this as well.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck with your 790 hydraulics power beyond modification. Be sure to let us know what you come up with to get this worked out and post some pictures. And don't be a stranger. *


Chief--I want to commend you for that post---very professional and well laid out.......

Helps "us" less knowledgable guys a lot...Would do a "banghead" here, but I'm already so far behind I'll never catch up.....


----------



## Live Oak

Thanks for the kind comments Glenn. I try to help folks out where I can. I can understand first hand how modifications such as this can be very frustrating. I also want to make TF a place where folks feel very confident and comfortable that they can get good information from and hopefully coming back to participate AND enjoy on a regular and frequent basis.


----------



## Chris

Good work, Chief....I agree, excellent post :tractorsm


----------



## cliff kautz

Chief Let me say thanks again, I went by my hydraulic shop with all the details you sent and it's a very simple add-on that will be some where around $100 verses $1200 for the SCV Kit. Done order the JD parts and all the fittings to pipe into the transmission return and set the rockshaft valve to pressure beyond and pipe the pressure line. As soon as I set it up and test it I'll post photos of all the points. Great sight and appreciate all that work you put into it.


----------



## Live Oak

Glad I was able to help you out Cliff. Really glad to hear you were able to achieve your goal on the cheap as well! Just out of curiosity, what are you planning to operate off of the plumbed in hydraulics?


----------



## Mecheng

I'd like to do the same thing on my 1070 so I can operate some 3 pt equipment. Maybe a planter or some stuff that requires a hydraulic lift. Will I need the SCV for this, where can I find a kit? Or am I just better off buying an aftermarket loader with hydraulics?


----------



## Chris

Welcome back Mecheng!!! Nice avatar BTW!!! :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak

Mecheng, here is the "Rear Auxilary Hydraulic Kit John Deere sells under part # BM18010, for $232. 

John Deere 1070 Rear Auxilary Hydraulic Kit  

As was the case with Cliff's 790; I believe you must at least have the FEL SCV installed to utilize this kit. You can do something similar to what Cliff did and have a local hydraulics shop plumb in some hydraulic lines that tap directly into your hydraulic system BUT........ any implements you intend to run off of the hydraulics line plumbed in MUST have its OWN SCV. 

Hope this addresses the question you possed.


----------



## Live Oak

Glad to see you back on Tractor Forum again! Welcome! How are those sheds you built last year doing? I could use a few of those around my place right about now!


----------



## Mecheng

Thanks Chief. Somehow I could not access this site from home or work. Thought I would try again after buying a pristine little old lady's JD165 lawn tractor at an estate auction last weekend. So glad to be back.

Bout kickin my self for not outbidding a guy on E-bay for a Model 80 loader that fits my 1070 complete with ALL the hydraulic hardware and joystick. Got beat out by someone from South Carolina at $2651 last Spring. The loader was only only 4 hours away but common carriers are the great equalizer.

Shed is of course to small now but doing fine. "Memory to self" alway build twice the size you need. I did get electric run and trenched with help of a subsoiler coupled with 1-1/4 conduit pipe to thread the 100 amp alumimum direct burial wire. Pics to follow in the appropriate forum!


----------



## Live Oak

Sorry to hear about getting out bid on the FEL. I will be looking forward to those pictures! :tractorsm


----------

